# Goal in Masonry



## gnarledrose (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm at the bottom of the officer line-- Junior Deacon-- and come from the smallest Masonic district in the United States. As I've been taking on additional duties, something I've wondered is: Should it be the goal of every MM to become a Worshipful Master?
Our ritual* seems to point a lot towards the honor of becoming a Worshipful Master, the time and commitment it takes, the responsibility... It sounds like something that's not for everybody. However, in Utah, we've got so few Masons in comparison to the general public that if you stay in lodge long enough, you're almost guaranteed at least an officer's chair. So my question to you eclectic and fine gentlemen is, should every Mason, after a certain number of years in the fraternity, have a PM after his name?

EDIT: Excluding the argument that "Any decent Mason is worthy of an officer's chair, it's just a matter of whether or not they get it."


----------



## Benton (Mar 22, 2011)

Not every one desires to be WM, and thats ok. Not every needs to be WM (lets be honest with ourselves ) and that's ok too. If you aspire to the chair, thats great, but it's hardly a requirement of being 'complete' Mason.


----------



## JTM (Mar 22, 2011)

i put no.  ideally, sure, but no.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 22, 2011)

I put no. It is one of my goals to become WM someday, but only if my schedule will allow it.


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't think so...at least not as the question is posed.  I think every MM should aspire to be one, but they need to want to serve, not "have" to serve....that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## steve632111 (Mar 22, 2011)

being newly raised since January I have wondered about this. I would say not a goal but I look at any of the officer positions as gaining experience that I can use in all aspects of my life. I think WM is
the icing on the cake but not everyone is as able to meet all of the obligations...time,travel or other requirements I dont no yet


----------



## Beathard (Mar 22, 2011)

I would like to be a WM someday, but my goal is District Instructor. Long term I would like to be on the committee of work.


----------



## AAJ (Mar 22, 2011)

I am from Utah as well, and it is the same story in our lodge.  I was raised in Aug and was asked to serve as Chaplain in Jan. I am sure that if I hadn't told the WM that I would be moving out of state in July, he would have asked me to do something on the line. 

As for aspiring to be WM, it hasn't really occurred to me to do that, because in Utah, you are pretty much guaranteed to sit in the East if you stay active.

What lodge are you in, gnarledrose?


----------



## relapse98 (Mar 22, 2011)

Buildings are made of many blocks. Each man is going to get something different out of masonry.  Not all are going to want to be the WM, due to other commitments or not feeling the need to be in a leadership roll.


----------



## tom268 (Mar 23, 2011)

I would not like to be in a lodge, where the WM is in his office, because he has to. Chaos will follow, or the WM delegates everything, and then he becomes the 2nd or 3rd important figure in his lodge instead of the leader. That does not fit the figure.


----------



## gnarledrose (Mar 23, 2011)

AAJ said:


> I am from Utah as well, and it is the same story in our lodge.  I was raised in Aug and was asked to serve as Chaplain in Jan. I am sure that if I hadn't told the WM that I would be moving out of state in July, he would have asked me to do something on the line.
> 
> As for aspiring to be WM, it hasn't really occurred to me to do that, because in Utah, you are pretty much guaranteed to sit in the East if you stay active.
> 
> What lodge are you in, gnarledrose?



I'll tell you tonight when I do the FC lecture, Andrew.:001_tongue:
A lot of answers I wasn't expecting, honestly-- thanks for correcting my thinking, brothers.


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 23, 2011)

The ultimate goal of every MM should be the quest for light.  Many will strive for and not obtain, some will obtain more light, *but as yet only partial.*  Unfortunately, far too many will never know where to look.

Here's a big clubbing-over-the-noggin hint.  *LOOK WITHIN YOURSELF* for that light.  It's all  about working on that ole rough ashlar.  
And a little work in and about the Beehive (could be in the east) will go along way.

:35:
_P.S. you're not going to get this kind of guidance at no Barry Matalow concert._


----------



## AAJ (Mar 24, 2011)

That's funny. Apparently, gnarledrose has a signature at the end of every post that says what Lodge he is in but I can't see it because I only access this forum through my iPhone, which apparently doesn't display them. Is that intentional, or a bug? Anyone know?


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 24, 2011)

I voted "No".  Not everyone is cut out to be WM.  WM is the leadership position of the lodge.  As with everything, there are people who make good leaders and people who make poor leaders.  I've seen lodges where the WM was doing good each month to get a motion to pay the bills, and I've seen lodges where the WM could excite the whole lodge, both young and old alike, and get them behind the lodge and what might seem impossible goals to some.  

Regardless, the WM sets the tone and pace of a lodge.  If a lodge as a WM who lacks the ability to lead, the lodge will suffer for it.  It doesn't mean that man is a weak link in the lodge.  He may be the hardest worker in the lodge, just not someone who can lead.  So, for those reasons, a lodge should guard the East much like we should be guarding the West Gate.


----------



## Eric Epperson (Mar 24, 2011)

A person has to make that his goal for it to be a goal. Every step of our journey has been in our own free will and accord. If you tell me it is something I have to do then it changes everything about Masonry.  However, for me it is a goal! We should all push are selves to become better men.


----------



## JJones (Jun 15, 2011)

No.  I've known many brothers that I've consider good friends but I wouldn't nominate or vote to go into the East.  I also know/heard of past masters who sat in the East simply because progression put them there and it was a bad year because of it.

Masonry isn't for everyone, that's a given, but I think it's often forgotten that the East isn't for everyone either.


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Jun 16, 2011)

No... Being WM is a office that should be earned not something that is just given to a individual. Some brothers are not meant to lead a lodge and this is fine. They can still be a very productive member in the fraternity. We need to remember that we are all the same and that WM is just a title and if we aspire to be one someday then so be it.  I being a newly raised MM wishes some day to be a WM but at this time do not feel that I'm at a maturity level in my life to hold this office and lead my lodge.  We all need to take a look at ourselves and ask the question should it ever arise do I have what it takes to lead this lodge and add to the good of masonry.


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 16, 2011)

Brother Kenneth, you may have more maturity than you think by delivering your latest post.


----------

